

These wonderful Apple employees moonlight at Ride - yakshaving
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/1xiswom6d7wl7wr/Screen%20Shot%202015-04-08%20at%209.59.48%20AM.png?dl=0

======
yakshaving
Ride (Uber for commuting) just launched yesterday. Given the size of their
team and funding, I'm surprised that they'd pull something off like stealing
an image from Apple's support page and replacing a logo.

